# The long load home.



## paulcull (Jul 12, 2008)

Us returning from our holiday with a Bob on our tail and just 30 miles to go.


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

Very nice. Hopefully we get to hear a full report. Planning a bob trip ouselves over spring break, so we're anxious to hear experiences.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

Yeah, got any more picture? I don`t think I`ve seen a tandem camping post yet on rbr- it`s an issue that seriously needs to be addressed!


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

How does your stoker feel about you wearing that big 'ol pack on your back.


----------



## paulcull (Jul 12, 2008)

*Big 'ol Pack*



MB1 said:


> How does your stoker feel about you wearing that big 'ol pack on your back.


The big ol' pack as you call it , is infact a camelbak very light and better than reaching for bottles.It enables me to carry maps and wet proof that are readliy available.

Yours pc


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

paulcull said:


> The big ol pack as you call it , is infact a camelbak very light and better than reaching for bottles.It enables me to carry maps and wet proof that are readliy available.
> 
> Yours pc


I love camelbacks (using the generic spelling because neither of mine are authentic Camelbak [TM] camelbacks), but it does look like the stoker's face would be about 8 inches away from it- talk about a view that never changes.


----------



## paulcull (Jul 12, 2008)

*stoker*



California L33 said:


> I love camelbacks (using the generic spelling because neither of mine are authentic Camelbak [TM] camelbacks), but it does look like the stoker's face would be about 8 inches away from it- talk about a view that never changes.


I'm the stoker and not only can I look around but I also have eyes in the back of my head.:mad2:


----------



## paulcull (Jul 12, 2008)

Mmmmmmmm being the stoker. Don't let the pilot get to carried away on descents as the trailer will wobble, 30 mph is as fast as one dares go - that would be down hill of course. 

Stopping - make sure there is somewhere to lean the bike against as it's quite difficult to hold whilst the stoker is making a brew.
Backing up is totally impossible .
On the plus side, no bags on the front thus lighter steering; being able to take more gear.
Boy does it look cool and did we get some eyeball.


----------

